
Ask HN: How to respond to an employee that has psychological problems - GurtonBuster
Our startup is doing quite well, and we have a small team of engineers. We have one UI&#x2F;UX Designer in the team on whom we heavily depend on. He is a good designer. Over the last two months he has been very irregular to office, and barely getting anything done at all. I pulled him aside for a performance evaluation conversation today, and he broke down and told me that he has serious psychological problems, and has been seeking professional help. I want to support him as much as I can, but we are bootstrapped startup, and I cannot afford to hire another designer to fill in for him, while he is on recovery. What would you do in situation like this?. I really want to keep him onboard, but he is very expensive for us to bite the bullet easily.
======
smt88
If you're in the US, there are a lot of legal issues for you. Tread very
carefully. Don't discuss the issue with anyone, including that employee, again
until you talk to a lawyer.

You may think you don't have enough cash to talk to lawyer, but trust me that
any lawsuit would be death to your company.

